
Show HN: Lets Build a Tower of Trust - grzeee
https://klubdyskusyjny.herokuapp.com
======
grzeee
If Marry trusts Joseph and Joseph trusts John they make a tower of trust.

For any group of people this website allows for recording towers of trust
within.

If anyone would be kind enough to play around there is an option for play
account(no email, just name, can be fake) signup.

Also feel free to experiment with an existing group "klub dyskusyjny" as you
kind of need other accounts to give/receive trust otherwise you cant do much
action.

Basic real world experimentation could follow these steps: choose a group of
people you are a part of. Create a group on the website. Ask people to join.
Mark the person that you trust the most. (Havent done much real world
experimentation with the website if anyone would be interested in doing this
let me know please)

